# Digital Cameras...  Any input?



## Rushski (May 19, 2005)

Looking for a new digital camera.  As is obvious on this site, there are a lot of people using them and would be a great help in my decision.  Still using my trusty old Canon S100 Elph and have never had a single problem with it, but would like to upgrade.  
    5 megapixel+, 3x Optical zoom (or more), decent sized LCD, portable, and obviously a quality image taken.  Possibly panorama or panning mode (in camera) for landscape shots.
    Skiing would be one of it's primary functions, so small is definitely a plus.  Though small size is no sacrifice for poor picture quality.
    But, would also use everywhere else for all other reasons.  Trip to Flagstaff, AZ in the fall would be a good test for it before ski season.  Would probably try it while doing a little hiking this summer, but surgery on my Achilles Tendon will unfortunately prevent that.
    Any opinions and guidance, good or bad would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## riverc0il (May 19, 2005)

i wouldn't worry about panoramic modes.  you'll really want seperate software for doing this.  there's a web site (panoguide.com or something like that) that gives really good reviews of various software.  it's worth the extra $30-50 bucks to invest in a good panoramic program instead of relying on some clunky add on feature designed to make you buy a particular camera.

if you'll be using the camera for skiing photography, size of LCD really should be irrelevent.  use the view finder for photos unless you looking to have a video mode.  well, this is my preference.  i don't see the benefit of LCD use for photo taking, the view finder is much more accurate and allows for less shaking in my experience.

size and durability are two big factors, imo.  optical zoom would be the deal sealer for me, i'm am currently limited to 2x and it kills me.  ditital zoom is of course a wasted feature on any camera -- a disable feature for digital zoom would be helpful as i have accidently zoomed into digital by accident and paid the price loosing some good shots to pixelation.

i'm a cheap skate so 4 megapixel would work fine for me, heh.  but 5+ if you got the money is cool!  i don't have any specific recommendations.  joshuab is pretty up on digital photos, hopefully he can chim in on here.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 19, 2005)

I think this has been discussed on this forum a while back.  You might want to do a search.  Otherwise a great site for reviews is www.dpreview.com


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2005)

Rushski said:
			
		

> Skiing would be one of it's primary functions, so small is definitely a plus.  Though small size is no sacrifice for poor picture quality.



If you go too small it gets difficult to use when doing things like skiing and hiking..  It's good to have something substantial to hold on to...


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I think this has been discussed on this forum a while back.  You might want to do a search.


The problem is that with technology, even the threads a year ago will have somewhat obsolete information. I'm glad this topic came up. I just bought my wife a Canon digital SLR for the family, vacation pics, but I'll soon be looking to upgrade my Sony Cyber-shot (3.2 MP) with a new point and shoot for skiing and hiking trips. My citeria
Good optical zoom, 3X+
Lightweight, durable, water-resistency might be nice
Good battery life. I really like that my Cyber-shot takes two rechargeable AA batteries, but as long as the battery life is good, I'm not married to AA's
Obviously, good image quality
5+ MP
Decent video mode
Anything in the Canon line that meets these requirements? The image quality of the Canon cameras I've seen is hard to beat...


----------



## Rushski (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Greg, that was my point of my post.  As in any electronics nowadays, they change models faster than most can keep up with - making older posts not as useful.  My idea was to get impressions on who has used what and which brands/models may do better specifically under skiing conditions.

We are also on the same page as to what we are looking for.  And, some people don't care for the sub-compact digitals, but I am used to that size and any larger makes it more of a hassle carrying it around - especially skiing.

As for Canon, I do love my S100 Digital Elph which was there first foray into sub-compacts.  Believe it was first sub-compact from ANY brand.  It is tough as nails, never freezes up, takes a clean pic and can be thrown in any pocket.  But, it is time to get beyond 2MP, 2x Optical and add movie mode.  As for what they have now, I have looked at the SD400 (5MP) and SD500 (7MP).  Both have gotten really good reviews, but are a little pricey vs. competitors and I want to see what everybody has...


----------



## snowsprite (May 19, 2005)

I want to give a shout out for the Casio Exilim. I have the 3 megapixel one and it's been nothing but wonderful. It's extremely tiny and low profile. Also, I do nothing but abuse this camera mercilessly. I hang it from a carbeener attached to my backpack and it swings around, smacks into things, gets snowy and wet, and I have fallen on it too. Not surprisingly, it rebelled a little after being drenched in a monsoon last summer in Puerto Rico, and it refused to work anymore. I sent it off to Casio. 3 weeks later...fixed camera back in action and ready for another ski season!  8) 

Customer service from Casio for me has been very quick and good. After having the camera serviced I've been a _little_ more gentle. Now I tuck the camera into my coat so it doesn't swing around and get wet as much.

The quality of the photos is great too...I have no complaints. You can view photos taken w/ the Exilim here:

http://community.webshots.com/user/snowspritect

The menu options are easy to learn and use, but people with larger hands could get frustrated w/ the little buttons (my husband has complained about this).

The main complaint I have about this camera is a delay in turning on and as with most digital cameras there is a delay as the photo is being taken...so sometimes you miss your shot. Overall though, I'm able to get a lot of the shots I want.

It also has a 30 second MPEG movie feature...longer MPEGS than most cameras take by the way.

Hope this is helpful to you!
 
Sprite


----------



## hammer (May 19, 2005)

snowspritect said:
			
		

> The main complaint I have about this camera is a delay in turning on and as with most digital cameras there is a delay as the photo is being taken...so sometimes you miss your shot.


This actually brings up a question...are there any brands of digital cameras out there that are quicker in processing an image?

Right now I have a Nikon Coolpix 2 megapixel which seems a bit slow...


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> snowspritect said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This problem only occurs on my Cyber-shot when I have the flash on as it takes some time to charge it and won't take a shot until it does. With the flash off, I can click off a shot every 2 seconds or so.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2005)

I'm saving my pennies for the Cannon Digital Rebel to compliment my EOS 300 (Film) Rebel and lenses.    That will be ONE SICK set up for other shots... :drool:


----------



## Rushski (May 19, 2005)

Figured this would be a good post.

I'm confused, snowspritect said she loves her Canon Exilim???  Thought Casio made the Exilim, not Canon.  Canon may make the lens though.

Not trying to be a picky pain in the --- or anything, but have looked at the Casio and they seem intriguing...


----------



## snowsprite (May 19, 2005)

Rushski... you are correct. I meant *Casio* exilim. I'll edit that post. I think I had Cannon on my mind b/c I was reading about the other cameras.
Tanks for pointing that out!
 :wink: 
Sprite


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 19, 2005)

Check this link for all the choices and user reviews.
Personally I would go with the Nikon Coolpix.

http://www.epinions.com/Digital_Cameras--reviews--5_0___5_9_megapixels/sec_~product_list/pp_~1#list


----------



## Rushski (Jun 27, 2005)

Still looking, but narrowed it down (with much research) to:

Canon SD400 or SD500
Pentax Optio S5z (Frontrunner, need to see reviews)
Nikon Coolpix S1
Casio Exilim S500

All nice and small, 5mp, 3x optical, and quality lenses...


----------



## dmc (Jun 27, 2005)

Rushski said:
			
		

> Still looking, but narrowed it down (with much research) to:
> 
> Canon SD400 or SD500
> Pentax Optio S5z (Frontrunner, need to see reviews)
> ...



Dont take too long...  Before you know it - they'll be out of date...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 27, 2005)

Sounds like you know what you want already. Best advice I can give is go look. Make a round of Best Buy, Wlamart, Target, wherever. Handle some, find 2-3 you like, then web shop for price. There's not a huge difference in functionality within a class (ie: all 5 mp 2x opticals with video will be, basically, the same), so it comes down to what works in your hand. 
One other thing to consider- optical zoom is expensive, but with a 5 mp camera, probably not at all necessary, if you have any confidence or ability in your photo editing skills. Take the huge picture, then crop it down to what you want and blow that up- even at 3.5 mp, you probably won't notice the lower quality.
There's not a huge difference in shutter lag, or battery life, or flash-recharge, or anything else that I've noticed, within a price range.
My choice (two years ago) wen tsomething like this: Price, then optical zoom (3 mp was the top of the price range), then size/handling- had to be big enough for cold fingers, small enough for a pocket. Pretty happy with the choice, though I couldn't for the life of me tell you what brand/model it is.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 27, 2005)

I have the Kodax Easy Share DX7630 with 6.1MP. I wanted to support an American company, so I bought a Kodax, even though the camera is designed in Japan and made in China :blink: 

I like the camera and the software is easy to use/understand. My father has  the Sony cybershot camera and the software gives me a headache.

On a side note, I bought a Sony DVD camera at the same time that I bought the Kodax. The camera works well, but the color quality of the pictures is okay. At least it is easy to view/share video.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 27, 2005)

You could also try out the disposable digitals- CVS is carrying the ones made by Pure Digital, who also just came out with a video camera, on sale today.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/NEWS/1118158996.html

(If anyone gets one of these, either video or still, I'm sure we'd all like to know how it works. I have a very oblique interest in Pure Digital making a go of it, as well, so I'm particularly interested)


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 27, 2005)

The processing fee is a bit expensive, and could pay for a camera over time. I also heard about disposable
cell phones that you will be able to buy from a vending machine.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 27, 2005)

The guys making the disposable cameras are also working on a program you can put on your cell phone that will transfer your pics to the in-store processor so you can have prints or DVDs made.

Pretty snappy, really.


----------



## Rushski (Jun 28, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> You could also try out the disposable digitals- CVS is carrying the ones made by Pure Digital, who also just came out with a video camera, on sale today.
> 
> http://www.imaging-resource.com/NEWS/1118158996.html
> 
> (If anyone gets one of these, either video or still, I'm sure we'd all like to know how it works. I have a very oblique interest in Pure Digital making a go of it, as well, so I'm particularly interested)



Wouldn't personally go with a throw-away.  I like some control, zoom, higher megapixel, go straight to comp and email more than I print.  Plus I take so many shots when I do take pics that it would be a pain to delete pics off the limitted space of a disposable on the fly.

But for many reasons and many people, disposables are fine.  The videocam is definitely a surprise, beating the other stores out of the gate on that one.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 28, 2005)

CVS isn't just beating other stores, Pure Digital's the only company that has one, or anything like it, even under development. Pretty cool, really, though I have doubts as to utility. How long before the camera phones have full motion capability (instead of the 30 fps for the disposables)?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 28, 2005)

The 6/28 issue of PC Mag has a comprehensive review of DC's. 
http://www.pcmag.com/category2/0,4148,5,00.asp?kc=236

I was all set to buy a Nikon D70, been a Nikon guy for 25 years,  but when the new Canon EOS 20D came out I couldn't resist. 

As TB mentioned the Canon Rebel XT is also a very sweet camera.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 29, 2005)

*...*

Found a decent deal locally on a CANON Powershot A520.  4MP and 4x OZ will be ok for my first camera in a lonnnnng time...    _Stitching_ together a few pics for some panoramas will be good up in the boonies and am hoping for enough shutter speed for WW...although that might only be in my dreams right now :lol:


----------



## kabelnicke (Nov 23, 2005)

I've got a Nikon D70 with 80-200mm & 15-30mm lenses.
Goood quality - 6.2 pixels
Flexible with zoom lense.
Don't bother with crap like panorama mode etc. Teach yourself photoshop and work on your photoskills instead.
This model is allready dropping in price and should be enough to make you happy until you reach semi-pro level.
Good luck.


----------



## bill9009 (Nov 24, 2005)

i bought the canon sd400 about 3 weeks ago and i love it, i had a canon s300 before that and loved that as well so i figured i would stick with the canon. 
Its really small, so i can just stick it in my pocket for skiing, really easy to use. I would recommend it.


----------



## NYDrew (Nov 28, 2005)

I just picked up a $12 1.6 megapixel vivtar from BJ's (equivalent to Price Club, Costco's and Sam's Club)  Its a cheap peice of crap, but when your going down a hill between 15 and 80 mph, how can you go wrong, I know i will break it eventually.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 28, 2005)

Ended up getting a Panasonic Lumix FX9.  

6 Megapixel
3x Opt. zoom
Optical Image Stabilization
2.5 inch high-res LCD
Many scene modes including "Snow"

Excellent battery life, cheaper SD card memory.

Very happy with it so far...


----------



## RIDEr (Nov 30, 2005)

Has anybody seen or worked with the Canon that came out this year that is waterproof and built for people outside?  I can't recall the actual model type, but looking into it further... just wanted to get a feel from everybody else.


----------



## Rushski (Dec 1, 2005)

Know there is a Pentax that is waterproof, not sure Canon has one...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2005)

I have an *Olympus Stylus 410* thats weather-proof, so far its been perfect for skiing.  They don't make that one anymore, but they do have a new line of *weather-proof cameras*.


----------



## backintoit (Dec 1, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> As TB mentioned the Canon Rebel XT is also a very sweet camera.



I love my XT.  I'm still in search of the perfect pack but I take it skiing.  The picture quality is awesome.  Also the turn on time and picture saving time are pretty quick.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 25, 2008)

*best POW-Cam shots*

At somepoint in the near future, I'd like to save up for a nice cam to use for some pow shots....

-I'd like the camera to operate in cold temps, waterproof or waterproof case would be good
-Pretty durable, but small enough to be able to keep it in a pocket without too much bulk
-Decent quality, optics... These days probably 5+ Megapixel?
-Price, reasonable for the average guy, not in the high end...

Any recent upgrades? This thread looks a few years old, I'm sure you guys may have tried out some of the newer cams and maybe have taken them onto the slopes --


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

*Some more information* on the camera.  

I just bought one...love it.  It powers up fast but is not waterproof...so use it with care.


----------



## hammer (Feb 21, 2008)

Just picked up a Canon PowerShot A570...been without a smaller digital camera for most of the ski season, looking forward to using it this weekend.  :smile:


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I have an *Olympus Stylus 410* thats weather-proof, so far its been perfect for skiing.  They don't make that one anymore, but they do have a new line of *weather-proof cameras*.


And because of this, I'm not allowed to get my own camera for skiing. 

At least when I'm not actually skiing, just scoping out ski areas, my Canon 20D is nice.  It can be a bit of overkill when I want something lightweight, but Brian feels his camera is enough to bridge that gap.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 25, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> *Some more information* on the camera.
> 
> I just bought one...love it. It powers up fast but is not waterproof...so use it with care.


 
Bump.  Four years I know  .  I am still using my Canon Powershot A570 IS camera (as shown above).  Coming up on 7,100 pictures/video taken and going strong.  What a great camera...easy to use.  Full manual mode as well as other modes.  My father in law gave us a Canon Vixia HFM40 Camcorder and similarly it is easy to figure out and use.  I'm Canon for life based on these experiences.


----------



## Bumpsis (Nov 29, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.  Four years I know  .  I am still using my Canon Powershot A570 IS camera (as shown above).  Coming up on 7,100 pictures/video taken and going strong.  What a great camera...easy to use.  Full manual mode as well as other modes.  My father in law gave us a Canon Vixia HFM40 Camcorder and similarly it is easy to figure out and use.  I'm Canon for life based on these experiences.



I'm also a big fan of the PowerShot A series. Have been using the A590 IS for good couple of years now.
I really like the range of menus and shooting modes, but one thing that Cannon just did not bother to make available is the histogram of light exposure (or other light meterring scale) at the time of shooting.

 Not having that function can cause some over or under exposed shots when not in full automatic modes. 
I screwed up a good number of shots on a recent trip by having the aperture compensation set a couple of clicks too high and didn't even know it. Having overexposed some bright features in the background, ruined the pictures. But otherwise, it has most of I find useful, such as a view finder and it's small enough to be carried in a parka pocket.

I  also use a couple of Panasonic digital cameras, the DMC LZ2 and DMC FZ 28. Both have really superb optics (gotta love those Leica lenses) so pictures come really sharp, but the LZ 2 is mostly a point & shoot so it's just too simple and no view finder. For me that's an important feature. But it was my first digital camera and I had yet to learn about the uselessness of the LCD in full daylight.

 The FZ 28 is a great camera (superzoom and tons of useful features) but too bulky to put in a jacket's pocket so not exactly a good skiing camera. I am a big fan of the Panasonic cameras, but the A590 IS is a really good camera too. I'm done with getting any more cameras unless Panasonic puts a view finder on one of its micro-4 format cameras.


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 30, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> I'm also a big fan of the PowerShot A series. Have been using the A590 IS for good couple of years now.
> I really like the range of menus and shooting modes, but one thing that Cannon just did not bother to make available is the histogram of light exposure (or other light meterring scale) at the time of shooting.


Install the CDHK firmware and you'll get that and much more.  It's safe, doesn't change anything on the camera, and works.


----------



## Bumpsis (Nov 30, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> Install the CDHK firmware and you'll get that and much more.  It's safe, doesn't change anything on the camera, and works.



Thanks David!! This is very useful. Wow! Live histogram. Well, this made my day. Very nice improvement.


----------

